# Marriage In Italy



## Lanester (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

Next year I will be marrying my Italian girlfriend who is Catholic and I am Prodastant. I was wondering if there is a need or practice for my girlfriend to have to go through a ceremony here in England or something similar to be recognized as a couple of part England?
Sorry, I know its a vague question! 

Many thanks! 
Ian


----------

